# Out of these horses, which would you choose for eventing and why? (Lots of Pics)



## Aizea (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm looking for an eventer, they're all OTTBs. I'll try to get the best confo shots I can. I kind of have it narrowed down, but I figured I'd bounce them off of you guys to see what you thought. Thanks.



1. 16hh '06 Mare




















2. 16hh '05 Gelding




















3. 16hh '02 Gelding





















4. 16.1hh '00 Gelding



















5. 16.1hh '04 Gelding












6. 16.1hh '03 Gelding



















7. 16.1hh '01 Gelding


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Not all of the pics are working for me. Are these horses off of Bits and Bytes?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah I can't see all of the pics either.


----------



## Aizea (Oct 26, 2008)

These photos should work, I was gonna edit.. But I couldn't figure out how, sorry!



1. 16hh '06 Mare






















2. 16hh '05 Gelding




























3. 16hh '02 Gelding






















4. 16.1hh '00 Gelding






















5. 16.1hh '04 Gelding












6. 16.1hh '03 Gelding




















7. 16.1hh '01 Gelding


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, I like numbers 4 and 5. 

The last horse seems a little skinny.


----------



## Aizea (Oct 26, 2008)

They're all kinda skinny because most of them are racing fit. And skinny is fixable ^.~


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

True true, but i would still go with 4 and 5.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I like the look of No 5

The slope of the shoulder looks good ( some of the others are a bit upright ) , also the pasterns aren't too long - a long pastern will make for a comfy ride but will strain the legs.
I also like the chest size and the neck and gullet - an eventer needs to have a really good heart and lungs and a good chest size indicates this - they also need a good size windpipe to get oxygen into the lungs.

The angle of the dock also looks good - too flat will make for speed and too sloped will make for a good jumper - for eventing you need both.

Most of the others have some of the characteristics but also have some missing - IMO No 5 is the one that has a the best attributes all round 

I see that some others have also said No 4 but I think the pastern bones are a bit long and would wonder how they stand up to jumping ( great for speed for sure , but the longer the distance between fetlock and hoof the greater the strain on the tendons & ligaments on landing ) 
Also No 5 looks to have more strength in the legs to start with


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I agree with Nutty Saddler. #5 looks the best put together. Nice looking horse. I like the colour of #6 but colour doesn't make an eventer._


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Nutty Saddler said:


> I like the look of No 5
> 
> The slope of the shoulder looks good ( some of the others are a bit upright ) , also the pasterns aren't too long - a long pastern will make for a comfy ride but will strain the legs.
> I also like the chest size and the neck and gullet - an eventer needs to have a really good heart and lungs and a good chest size indicates this - they also need a good size windpipe to get oxygen into the lungs.
> ...


:wink:.
I agree with all of the above . Good eye!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

number five. definitely better than the others for eventing


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

what are area of country are you in and how big of a horse are you looking for and what price range? I ask because I have a TB (never raced) She needs work but I think if you are a good rider with someone to help you train she has lots of potential, but she is only 15.3. She can definitely jump. (I am in Florida)

I was going to keep her but I am still on the fence. Though I Love her!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I am defnitely loving #5 the best, very well put together and gorgeous to boot.  Let us know what you choose.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there...
I have to agree with everyone else on #5!!
This horse looks built the best athletically and will look great when you start woring under saddle...love this horses color...
Confirmation wise I think he is the best looking...
let us know what you decide...
Half Pass..


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Just from a quick glance over, I say #5. The others seem strangely built, not too mention #5 has a pretty color. =]


----------



## Aizea (Oct 26, 2008)

Nutty Saddler said:


> I like the look of No 5
> 
> The slope of the shoulder looks good ( some of the others are a bit upright ) , also the pasterns aren't too long - a long pastern will make for a comfy ride but will strain the legs.
> I also like the chest size and the neck and gullet - an eventer needs to have a really good heart and lungs and a good chest size indicates this - they also need a good size windpipe to get oxygen into the lungs.
> ...



Hrm, that all makes sense, but your comment about the dock has me confused, how does the way the tail connects make a difference? Thanks for the info.

And everyone else, thanks for your thoughts and opinions, I really appreciate them! Also, @ the person with the TB. I am a trainer myself, so I could handle her, however, I was looking for a horse around 16.2.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

The set of the dock is a good indicator into the hind conformation . 

If the dock is too steep this suggests the hinds will be under the horse - whilst this is a good jumping attribute it makes it difficult for the horse to extend behind so will reduce speed. The stride of the horse will tend to be short - again good in a SJ for striding jumps

If the dock is too flat the opposite is true - so a smaller jump but a faster horse and the stride will be longer - great for speed over distance as the horse can extend - won't be the quickest in acceleration but will be faster over longer distances

Not the most important thing to look at as the differences in speed / jumping are not that great - but sometimes the tail set can be really obvious - and as originally said - a good indicator into the hind conformation


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I like number 5 and number 6


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

No. 6 is the prettiest, but no. 5 looks the best put together, nice conformation, and a kind eye.


----------

